# Horse Won't Let Me Get On



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

If she's spinning, I would try backing her up, fast, if she moves so much as a single hoof(I don't mean if she shifts to maintain balance while you mount). I would avoid spinning her, as that's what she's doing already. I'd go in prepared to teach the horse to be mounted, and not planning to really do anything else that day. Once she does it well a couple of times, go for some easy work (assuming it didn't take hours to get this far) and then dismount and repeat. Do it again when she thinks she's done for the day. And again tomorrow, and the next day, etc. If backing simply doesn't work (and I'd back her a good ways, not just a step or two), then maybe try lunging. Make it WORK to move when you're mounting, and easy to stand still. Its just a training issue, so do your best not to get frustrated. They all have to learn, and many have to relearn, oftentimes because they were allowed to get away with that first step, and one step leads to two, etc.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree, if she moves while you are trying to mount, back her up a good 15 or so paces, and do it agressively. Also when you fix this problem, try to make it a habit that when you mount make her stand for a minute or back her up a couple of steps.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I agree with the above posters. Its a common issue. I would also say try working on her standing for mounting at the end of a ride. It sort of blows their mind that you are doing something they associate with the start of the ride at the end. You also can take advantage of them being a bit tired.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't find simply repositioning them helps. My green 4 y/o started having issues standing for mounting. I give her one reset. If she moves when I first try to get on, I move her back and try again. If she moves again, it's go time. Fine, if she wants to move, you can run in circles around me. She learned really quick it's easier to stand there while I get on.

I have a round pen so it's easy to just send her off. If you don't have a round pen, set up with a lunge line. You can either work on mounting for the day, you can tie the lunge line up to your saddle while you ride to keep it out of the way, or you can have someone around to come take it off when you're mounted and fine. I do agree that you should keep her standing still for a minute or so once you get on.

Also, training her to ground tie and "stand" can be helpful. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Before training on her, I would look at your mechanics of mounting to see if this is something you are causing.

Also, you may have gotten this started by the minute you are seated, you take off. Doing that even at a walk will lead a horse into thinking "foot in stirrup giddy up" and taking off.

Are you making sure you aren't toeing horse in side, are you taking too long to settle in saddle, are you pulling too heavily to the side when mounting, are you dragging your leg over rump?

Does your saddle fit properly, or is it too narrow a fraction and the weight of you mounting is causing it to pinch so she is moving out of protest to that?

There are many things that could be causing this, or aggravating it.

But you also need to teach her a command like "be still" or "stay" and then make her follow that, when leading, haltering, or unhaltering. And when you halter her, don't move out right off, but stand there for few seconds or minutes, that in turn will teach her that she is to wait for your cue.

And once mounted, stay still for 20 counts or more. Don't do any moving at all, that way she is again, waiting for your cues.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Not sure if this would help for you, but if your horse is BACKING at all when you hold the reins to mount, try putting your foot or hand behind the girth and pushing as if it were your leg as if to say "hey buddy, please move forward." Because of course, if you balance an equal amount of moving forward with an equal amount of moving backwards you get still.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

When a horse wont stand for me to mount i will spin them and take my fingers and poke them just behind the stirrup. Spin, spin, spin, poke, poke, poke, as fast as you can. Then release, take the pressure off of them and stand calmly. Try to mount again. If they dont stand, spin, spin, spin, poke, poke, poke, fast, fast, fast. Lather, rinse, repeat.

They catch on quickly. Its much more work to NOT stand for me as opposed to standing still for me to get on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

As long as it is not a pain or fear issue, it's a training issue. If she wants to move, make her move and move quickly. It can be backwards, forwards in a circle or just pivoting. 

Once you do get on, don't have her go anywhere for quite a few seconds. I like to flex them when I get on, even ones that don't move off. That keeps them from starting the habit of moving off. If they move off before I ask, I will one rein stop them and flex both sides multiple times. Or I will back them further than where I mounted and then flex multiple times. Also, don't correct them the same way each time. First time, back her up. Second time, circles. Third time, back up again. Fourth, pivoting and do on. Keep them guessing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You might want to ask yourself why she doesn't want you getting on. Does her saddle fit? (Most people think their saddle fits, even when it doesn't, simply because they do not know how a saddle is supposed to fit). Do you kick her in the side when you get on? Do you sit heavily when you get on? Do you shorten the reins before you get on? (Most people do and it makes the horse tense and/or nervous. There's no need to tighten the reins before getting on). 
Does your bridle and bit fit properly? They could be making her uncomfortable.
Are you a bad rider?
Is her back sore?


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm new here, and not fully aware on the procedure on posting. But, I have had a lot of luck with just one simple trick. Take a good hold on the outside rein, provided you aren't using a solid bit, and gently reprimand the horse, by putting it back in place with the outside rein, every time it pivots on you. Horses hate being corrected, so be prepared to spend a while if necessary, and win the endurance game with your horse. Good luck.


----------

